# Floundering tonight anyone ?



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone else gonna try floundering before it goes to raining tomorrow ? Just ahead of a front, excellent tide movement. Only concern is the wind but I am gonna roll the dice on that it will lay down after sunset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Well that was a bust ! Could only flounder on the south side and not even a track. But when they do show up they will have plenty of bait fish. I haven't seen this much bait in about 3 years.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That sucks at least you got out there and tried.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

No shortage of minnows there


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> That sucks at least you got out there and tried.




I would rather go and strike out than sit around wishing I had tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

k-dog said:


> No shortage of minnows there




I have not seen this much bait in 3 years. Which was also the last time we had a really good flounder season. Hoping this is a sign of a good floundering season when they do move in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

